# Blackburn Multi mirror GONE



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2018)

Whilst routling in the garage this used Blackburn Multi mirror https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/blackb...enx-rWVw4YP0OxEQEqUaAi3bEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds .

All looks to be there and working although i have never used it . Casing is cracked but glass is in place and is not loose so shouldn't affect it's use . Needs a clean .

Free if collected from nn8 Wellingborough post code or cover the postage which i cant imagine will be more than a £5


----------



## Steve T (29 Apr 2018)

Hi Martin,

Could I have this? Can collect whenever convenient but I'm Wellingborough between 5 and 6 Tuesday for my daughters ballet.
Steve.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2018)

Steve T said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Could I have this? Can collect whenever convenient but I'm Wellingborough between 5 and 6 Tuesday for my daughters ballet.
> Steve.



Steve yes that works i am in about 5.15 onwards


----------



## Steve T (30 Apr 2018)

Fine - I drop her at dance for 5-15 and come round afterwards if that's OK?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2018)

Steve T said:


> Fine - I drop her at dance for 5-15 and come round afterwards if that's OK?


yeah thats fine , got to go out again 6ish


----------



## Steve T (1 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> yeah thats fine , got to go out again 6ish



That's what time I collect so perfect


----------



## Steve T (1 May 2018)

Running late will be there at 5-45ish


----------

